# L274 - GOBS of bugs - worst ever load?!!



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

With all the newly introduced problems with this version (L274-HEED-C), where does one begin? 

Here's my brief list:

(** all of these have NEVER happened prior to L274 **)

- ONLY 2 events (not 2 days) shown in EPG when looking at 119 sat (normal setup) only, works correctly looking at 110 & 119 sats.
- spontaneous reboots when recording 2 events and attempting to watch a recording.
- late firing timers. (20 & 30 mins)
- totally missed daily timers.
- screwy timer conflict editing results. (deleted wrong timer)
- odd restrictions when recording any HD content (OTA or sat) usually can not use the second tuner for any purpose.
- black screen with no audio when quitting from recorded items menu.
- etc

I normally only look at 119 sat only, I move about every few works in my motorhome, and looking at both 110/119 requires a second dish, very inconvenient, prior to L274 was not necessary!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would be easy to use one dish but Dish500, if you have all the problems.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I can't say I've experienced any of these, but then I have an antenna and two feeds from a DP-34 with three orbital locations, so I'm not in a situation where I'm trying to make the 921 function correctly without the extended guide from 110. I suspect that trying to do so could lead to a lot of problems...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

RVRambler said:


> With all the newly introduced problems with this version (L274-HEED-C), where does one begin?
> 
> Here's my brief list:
> 
> ...


Not even close to the worst. Actually seems to fix some of things they claimed.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

RVRambler said:


> With all the newly introduced problems with this version (L274-HEED-C), where does one begin?
> 
> Here's my brief list:
> 
> ...


We've had NO problems with our 921 since the 274 download. But just got the 275 download and immediately had issues with the picture on standard def mode going to stretch.

Tried to use the remote to adjust the mode and it wouldn't respond. Turned the receiver off once, then control returned.

But to have a bug within SECONDS of the download... that's something!


----------



## JD Robinson (Nov 13, 2004)

UTFAN said:


> We've had NO problems with our 921 since the 274 download. But just got the 275 download and immediately had issues with the picture on standard def mode going to stretch.
> 
> Tried to use the remote to adjust the mode and it wouldn't respond. Turned the receiver off once, then control returned.
> 
> But to have a bug within SECONDS of the download... that's something!


Go Texas.

Did you try a power cord reset? I had all kinds of stretch/guide problems while 275 was in the queue waiting to be installed. Soft (hold the p-button) resets didn't do anything.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

When I received 2.74, I lost all of my Favorites and Timers...First time that had happened. Fortunately my recorded programs were still there.

WW


----------

